# Blue Bay LPGA Preview, Pairings, and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to China this week for the playing of the Blue Bay LPGA. This will be the inaugural playing of this event. This is stop number four of six consecutive tournaments to be played in Asia. After this week the tour heads to Taiwan, and then finishes up the Asian swing in Japan. 
The tour will then go to Mexico and finish up with the CME Group Tour Championship to be held in Florida, where we will find out who will win the Race to the CME Globe and its 1 million dollar prize. 

This will be tournament #28 of 32 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Blue Bay LPGA Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings are now posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Blue Bay LPGA Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Jessica Korda	-6	
2	Brittany Lang	-5	
2	Shanshan Feng	-5	
2	Lee-Anne Pace	-5	
2	Michelle Wie	-5	
2	Caroline Masson	-5	
2	Jodi Ewart Shadoff	-5	
8	Danielle Kang	-4	
8	Dewi Claire Schreefel	-4	
8	In-Kyung Kim	-4	
8	Cristie Kerr	-4	
8	Chella Choi	-4	
8	Caroline Hedwall	-4	

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Blue Bay LPGA Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Due to heavy rain, the Blue Bay LPGA tournament has been shortened to 54 holes. Play was suspended on Friday. The leaders did not get to tee off. The completion of the 2nd round will be played Saturday, and the third and final round will be played on Sunday weather permitting. 

Here are the leaders when play was suspended: 

1	Jessica Korda	-6	12:30 AM ET TEE TIME 
2	Michelle Wie	-5	12:10 AM ET TEE TIME 
2	Jodi Ewart Shadoff	-5	12:30 AM ET TEE TIME 
2	Shanshan Feng	-5	12:20 AM ET TEE TIME 
2	Brittany Lang	-5	12:30 AM ET TEE TIME 
2	Lee-Anne Pace	-5	12:20 AM ET TEE TIME 
2	Caroline Masson	-5	12:20 AM ET TEE TIME 
8	Brittany Lincicome	-4	4 
8	Moriya Jutanugarn	-4	2 
8	Danielle Kang	-4	12:10 AM ET TEE TIME 
8	Dewi Claire Schreefel	-4	12:00 AM ET TEE TIME 
8	In-Kyung Kim	-4	12:00 AM ET TEE TIME 
8	Cristie Kerr	-4	12:10 AM ET TEE TIME 
8	Chella Choi	-4	12:00 AM ET TEE TIME 

For complete scoreboard and live scoring: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Blue Bay LPGA Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the completion of the 2nd round: 
Tournament has been shortened to three rounds. 

1	Lee-Anne Pace	-11	F 
1	Jessica Korda	-11	F 
3	Chella Choi	-10	F 
4	Brittany Lang	-9	F 
4	Michelle Wie	-9	F 
4	Shanshan Feng	-9	F 
7	Danielle Kang	-8	F 
7	Caroline Masson	-8	F 
9	Austin Ernst	-7	F 
9	a-Wanyao Lu	-7	F 

For complete results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Blue Bay LPGA Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Play has been suspended in round 3 due to bad weather. It will resume and be completed at 8;30 PM ET on Sunday night, and will be broadcast on Golf Channel: 

Here are the leaders when play was suspended. 

1	Lee-Anne Pace-15	13 
2	Michelle Wie	-11	13 
3	Caroline Masson	-10	14 
3	Jessica Korda	-10	13 
5	Lydia Ko	-9	17 
5	Danielle Kang	-9	14 
7	Jenny Shin	-8	F 
7	Brittany Lang	-8	13 
7	Shanshan Feng-8	13 
7	Chella Choi	-8	13 

For complete results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Blue Bay LPGA Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Its Finally Over!!! 

After numerous weather related delays, here are the final results: 

1	Lee-Anne Pace	-16	F 
2	Caroline Masson	-13	F 
3	Michelle Wie	-11	F 
3	Jessica Korda	-11	F 
5	Danielle Kang	-10	F 
5	Chella Choi	-10	F 
7	Lydia Ko	-9	F 
7	Shanshan Feng	-9	F 
9	Jenny Shin	-8	F 
9	Brittany Lang	-8	F 

or complete results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Blue Bay LPGA Preview & Pairings


----------

